
WeWork to Raise Billions Selling Debt Ahead of IPO - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-to-raise-billions-selling-debt-ahead-of-ipo-11562524614?mod=rsswn
======
nunez
The biggest thing I've learned since college is that any press about a soon-
to-be money loser is one you DEFINITELY want to invest in

------
ohiovr
Better be greek bond like interest rates..

